# Pet load for 250 Savage?



## mfnlonewolf (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a Savage 99, manufactured in late 40's, in 250 Savage. With factory Winchester Silvertips in 100 gr, it has a 1 1/2 to 2" groups. I want to reload and try to get it better. I inherited the rifle from my uncle , and he shot mucho deer with it. Anyone have suggestions?

mfnlonewolf


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

I've always wanted one of those lever action Savage's. I can't help you on a load, but look on http://www.reloadbench.com for info on that round


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Here's another site that you can get a few loads for it.http://www.reloadersnest.com/


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

I talked to a good friend and very experienced reloader about your 250. Here is his response. Remember to use caution when reloading. This is his experience with this cartridge.

First: because of when the rifle was manufactured it probably has a 1 in 14 twist so I would stay away from the longer bullets, the twist is to slow to stabilize the 120's unless they are round nose. I would stick with a well constructed 100 gr. 

Second: Factory loads are listed as 2800 fps. I have chronographed both Remington and Winchesster factory loads and neither exceeded 2700 fps, some were much lower. The following loads are a substantial increase in velocity and recoil and given the age of the rifle should be approached with caution. 

The load I was using in the Remington (Model 700) was: 100 gr Sierra SBT, 33 grs. of Vithouri N135 for 2915 FPS .5 inch groups. This was a near max load and pressure went up quickly as I increased the charge.

Reloader 15 is hard to beat in a 250 case, it is easier to find that N135 and if I was limited to one powder this would be it. 36 grains of RL.15 will get you about 2900 fps, 37.8gr. will get a little over 3000 fps but I would consider this a max load, approach with caution (especially in older rifles). I was using WLR primers. Full length resize, may even need to use a small base resizing die if there are chambering or extraction issues. Watch for case stretching. 

IMR 4064 would be second. Start with 33 grs. for 2775 and work up. 35.1 should be in the 2900 fps range. 

A lot of people swear by Varget but is very hard to fiind right now. If he can't get a load to shoot with the 100 gr. drop down to one of the good 87's or the 90 gr. Sierra. What has worked in mine may not shoot worth a **** in his but Reloader 15 and Sierra bullets are a good place to start although I don't like them for hunting. Barnes 100 gr. TSX shoot lights out in a 1-10 but maybe to long for 1-14, the 80's should work if looking for a tougher bullet. 

IMR 4064, 4895 and H 4895 are also good powders if that's what is available. Be careful of some of the loads listed on reloadersnest.com, they are way to hot. I know he was looking for just a load but I don't like to give them out without covering the bases and not knowing the level of experience.


----------

